# فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة



## b_4jesus (25 يناير 2007)

*ahlan bekom tany
we dy awel mara ageb album kamel
we be sara7a ana ma3amaltesh upload 5ales
laken gebt el link bta3 el album mn el site 
we ya rab el album yetla3 7elw we ye3gebko​*





```
crucifiction-ressurection
```


----------



## mahy (29 يناير 2007)

ثانكسسسسسسسس ترانيم رائعة لاجمل صوت


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على الشريط بجد جميل اووووووووووووى انا اول مرة اسمعة 
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين​*


----------



## fadsnet (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

thank you


----------



## marwan90 (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

شكرا وبارككم الرب


----------



## koko1313 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

ok


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*تراتيل الجمعة الحزينة-فيروز*

*تراتيل الجمعة الحزينة*​


*انا الأم الحزينة*
الكلمات

أنا الأم الحزينة


أنا الأم الحزينة و ما من يعزيها 
فليكن موت ابنك حياة لطالبيها 
أم يسوع قد بكت فأبكت ناظريها 
فليكن موت ابنك حياة لطالبيها 
لهفي على أمة قتلت راعيها 
فليكن موت ابنك حياة لطالبيها 
ناح الحمام على تشتت أهليها 
فليكن موت ابنك حياة لطالبيها 
عذارى أورشليم تبكي على بنيها 
فليكن موت ابنك حياة لطالبيها 
تعالوا إلى مريم أمه نعزيها 
فليكن موت ابنك حياة لطالبيها 

*****

*طريق اورشليم*
الكلمات

طرق أورشليم


طرق أورشليم لاحت/نائحة 
ليعدم/لعدد القادمين إلى الأعياد 
و جميع أبوابها متهدمة 
كهنتها متنهدون و عذارها متحسرات وهي في مرارة 
الرب صالح للذين ينتظرونه 
للنفس التي تلتمس 
خيرٌ من ينتظر خلاص الرب بسكوت 
لأن السيد لا يقصي إلى الأبد 
فإنه و لو أعنف/أعلى يرحم بحسب كثرة رأفته 
عيني تقطر و لا تثبت لأنه لا قرار لي إلى أن يطلع و ينظر الرب من السماء 
دعوت بإسمك يا ربي إسمع صوتي لا تحجب أذنك عن إستغاثتي إقترب يوم أدعوك 

*****


*يا شعبي و صحبي*
الكلمات

يا شعبي و صحبي


يا شعبي وصحبي أين عهد الإيمان 
أين الوفا بالحب والوداد والرضوان 
كالقاتل والعدو دفعتموني للهوان 
وما بين اللصين صلبتموني عريان 
يا مريم أمي نحيبك يزيد أدمعي 
إرحميني و إسكتي اتركيني و ارجعي 
يا أبتاه لماذا تتركني بوجعي 
خنقتني الحسرات وتمزقت اضلعي


*****


*قامت مريم*
الكلمات

قامت مريم


قامت مريم بنت داوود إزاء العود 
تندب إبنها المصلوب بأيدي الجنود 
رمح الحزن غائص في نفسها 
ومن ألمه غابت عن حسها 
ثم فاقت الوالدة 
وصاحت آه يا ولداه 
حبيبي حبيبي يا ولداه خاطبني 
كيف أراك عريان ولا ابكيك يا إبني 
أوجاعك حرقت أكبادي آلامك خرقت فؤادي 
أحياة لوالدتك يا ولداه بعد موتك 
يا أم يسوع بنت الأب الأكرم 
يا عروس الروح القدوس الأعظم 
أشركينا بآلام فادينا زينينا بنعمة بارينا 
لنخدمك مديد الدوام على الأيام و الأيام 

*****

*واحبيبي*
الكلمات

وا حبيبي


وا حبيبي وا حبيبي أي حال أنت فيه 
من رآك فشجاك أنت أنت المفتدي 
يا حبيبي أي ذنب حمل العدل بنيه 
فأزادوك جراحاً ليس فيها من شفاء 
حين في البستان ليلاً سجد الفادي الإلة 
كانت الدنيا تصلي للذي أغنى الصلاة 
شجر الزيتون يبكي و تناديه الشفاء 
يا حبيبي كيف تمضي أترى ضاع الوفاء


*اليوم علق على خشبة*
الكلمات

اليوم علق على خشبة


اليوم علق على خشبة الذي علق الأرض على المياة 
إكليل من شوك وضع على هامة ملك الملائكة 
برفيرا كاذباً تسربل 
الذي وشح السماء بالغيوم 
قبل لطمة الذي أعتق أدم في الأردن 
ختن البيعة سمر بالمسامير 
و إبن العذراء طعن بحربة 
نسجد لألامك أيها المسيح 
فأرنا قيامتك المجيدة


*يا يسوع الحياة نعظمك*
الكلمات

يا يسوع الحياة نعظمك


i zoi en tafo: katetethis, christe, 
ke anguelon stratie exeplitondo; 
singatavassin dhoxazouse tin sin 
يا يسوع الحياة في قبر وضعت 
فالجنود السماوية إنذهلت 
كلها ومجدت تنازلك 
المسيح الحياة حين ذاق الممات 
أعتق الناس من الموت ولقد منح الان الحياة للجميع 
فاض من جنبك كمن نبع واحد 
جدول مضاعف منه نستقي 
مثمر لنا الحياة الخالدة 
نعظمك بإستحقاق يا معطي الحياة 
يا من بسط يديه على الصليب 
ساحقا قدرة سلطان العدو 
نعظمك بإستحقاق يا خالق العالم 
فبالامك نلنا كل شفاء 
و نجونا كلنا من الفساد 
حبة الحنطة المثناة ذات الطبيعتين 
زرعت بالعبرات في حضن الارض 
وستفرع السرور للجميع 
يا مخلصي إن الشمس و القمر أظلما معا 
وكعبدين أمينين إلتحفا حلل الليل الدجي الضافية 



*كامل الجيال*
الكلمات

كامل الأجيال


كامل الأجيال تقرب التسبيح لدفنك يا مسيحي 
حاملات الطيب أهدت لك الطيوب شوق يا مسيحي 
يا ربيعي العذب يا بني الحلو أين إختفى جمالك 
أيها الثالوث أب إبن روح إرحم جميع العالم 


*استنيري*
الكلمات

استنيري


إن الملاك تفوه نحو المنعم عليها 
أيتها العذراء النقية إفرحي و أيضاً أقول إفرحي 
لأن إبنك قد قام من القبر في اليوم الثالث 
إستنيري يا أورشليم الجديدة لأن مجد الرب قد أشرق عليك 
إفرحي الآن و تهللي أورشليم 
و أنت يا نقية يا والدة الإلة اطربي بقيامة ولدك 



*المسيح قام*
الكلمات

المسيح قام


المسيح قام من بين الأموات و وطئ الموت بالموت و وهب الحياة للذين في القبور 
Christos anesti, ek nekron, thanato, 
thanaton patissas ke tis en dis minimassi zoin, 
khrisamenos 
هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب فلنفرح و لنتهلل به


----------



## Ramzi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تراتيل الجمعة الحزينة-فيروز*

الله يبارك فيك اخ ana 100 100

انا كنت بدور على كلمات هاي الترانيم


----------



## ارووجة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل الجمعة الحزينة-فيروز*

يسلمو كتير
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## ريما النمر (17 مارس 2008)

*ترانيم اسبوع الالام للست فيروز*

اليوم علق علي خشبه
http://www.4shared.com/file/40871019/53b83c72/____.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
ان الملاك
http://www.4shared.com/file/40871669/1874d607/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
يا يسوع الحياه
http://www.4shared.com/file/40873379/adaded26/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
واحبيبي
http://www.4shared.com/file/40872745/30833d77/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
كامل الاجيال
http://www.4shared.com/file/39524272/4d49b644/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
الام الحزينه
http://www.4shared.com/file/38823616/9c495dd4/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4


----------



## ريما النمر (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم اسبوع الالام للست فيروز*

قامت مريم

http://www.4shared.com/file/41055741/9add1b6e/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
وسط الالام لايريني ابو جابر
http://www.4shared.com/file/41045605/c57e59f4/01-__.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4
المسيح قام
http://www.4shared.com/file/41056500/9887957c/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=578d2ad4


----------



## DJ MULLER (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

شكرا لك باركك الله


----------



## ramiddd (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

gamed


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

شكرا ليك يا اخى على الترانيم وجارى التحميل


----------



## فتحى البدراوى (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

ترانيم ممتازة الرب يعوضك


----------



## مارينا مسعود (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

مش شغالة انا عايزة ترنيمة المسيح قام من بين الاموات وحملتها ومش شغالة


----------



## MARK AMIN (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## popnnnnnnnnnn (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------



## popnnnnnnnnnn (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: فيروز ... البوم الصلب و القيامة*

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## geghattas (5 أبريل 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

